

Show HN: wikiUp - Wikipedia in Tooltips - pmtarantino
http://pmtarantino.github.com/wikiUp/

======
NathanKP
Neat idea but it is way too animated, and the animation is too slow, making it
feel inaccurate when mousing from one item to another. Somehow I also got it
to bounce back and forth between two tooltips really fast by mousing from one
bolded text to another.

This has potential but it needs a little less bling and a little more polish.

~~~
dbaupp
I like the idea too! However I also got the tooltips to flicker: mousing a few
pixels above the bolded text.

~~~
pmtarantino
Oh, I see. Yes, I should check the tooltip. Anyway, you can use your own style
and edit the css file if you want less animation or something like that.

------
shitlord
Looks cool, but it sometimes takes a while to show up and flickers Consider
fetching Wikipedia data at page load. I set the window to fullscreen, hover
over Apple, move the mouse over the yellow tooltip, and move it up a little
bit until it it slightly above the tooltip's top border.

It's a lot better than the one in FastestFox, though. That one is horrible.

------
jimmyjim
Quite similar to Google's official 'Dictionary' extension -- which I highly
recommend: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
dictionary-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-dictionary-
by-goog/mgijmajocgfcbeboacabfgobmjgjcoja)

------
crawfordcomeaux
Good stuff! It'd be nice if the data was pre-loaded in some way that doesn't
hinder the page load time. Not sure how, off-hand, but know it's possible.

~~~
pmtarantino
Each link is a request to Wikipedia, so I thought it would be better to
request only if the user mouse over and wants to fetch the data. But yes,
could be an option to pre-load :)

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
I haven't looked at the code yet, but how modular is the data source?
Incorporating things like Google's dictionary extension could make this a
pretty versatile little tool.

------
jcone
This is sharp, I like it, but just FYI: the tip never goes away on iPad.

------
mjipeo
it's just god damn slow.

